# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Bitte im Vorgehen bei Missbrauch

## Holger

Hallo!

Ich muss leider feststellen, dass sich derzeit wieder dubiose Benutzer in unserem Forum registrieren, die es teilweise auch schaffen dubiosen Spam in die Kanäle (meißtens "erster Rat") zu schreiben. Ich versuche diese Agents schnellstmöglich zu sperren und den Müll aus dem entsprechenden Forum zu löschen. Zusätzlich möchte ich um die Mithilfe der Teilnehmer bitten:

Wenn solche unserösen Einträge im Forum erscheinen nutzen Sie bitte die "Meldefunktion": Durch das Anklicken dieser Grafik  über dem entsprechenden Beitrag, machen Sie mich per E-Mail auf den Missbrauch aufmerksam.

Vielen Dank für die Mitarbeit und

viele Grüße

----------

